# Rachio Settings for Seeding



## monty (Jul 25, 2017)

Is there an automatic setting for seeding using estimated evaporation? Or do people just set it at a regular timed schedule?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would not trust the automated feature for germination. Go with a fixed timed schedule.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

For a renovation: Using a Rachio anything other than a fixed daily schedule is ill-advised. You need to be in firm control of the watering schedule and the "water savings" potential is not worth the risk. I'm almost 90 days into my reno and I'm JUST now getting into a comfortable place with the flexible scheduling. This has nothing to do with a summer reno (in my case) it has to do with providing constant moisture to the seedbed and the wide timeframe for germination and establishment for Kentucky Bluegrass.


----------



## glenmonte (Sep 15, 2017)

+ for the fixed schedule. Turn the weather intelligence ON, but then go into that setting and turn climate shift OFF, so you don't miss out on keepjng the seed moist when there is a small amount of rain forecasted the next day.


----------

